# Weight loss and insulin



## Mhuiz (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there, I've been trying to lose weight for months but I just cannot seem to figure it out. I eat the low carb meals which can be down to 3g carbs, three times a day(breakfast, lunch, and dinner). I also workout about 5 times a week (2 days crossfit and 2 to 3 times HIIT for running) is there any suggestions as to what I can try next or what you guys do that you find works?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Mhuiz, looks like with all that exercise you should be building muscle mass... Muscle weight more than fat.... Is your body shape changing?


----------



## Mhuiz (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently saw my doctor(approx a month ago now) and I was told to do more cardio. So in this case I'm trying to lift light and do more reps when working out at the gym. My body feels like underneath it all its changing but looking at myself you wouldn't be able to tell I workout.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 28, 2016)

Mhuiz said:


> myself you wouldn't be able to tell I workout


Have faith, it'll happen...... What are you eating? How many calories do you estimate you consume?


----------



## Mhuiz (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you. I use my fitness pal (the app) very closely! So I consume an average of 800 calories a day, 10g carb, 67g fat, and 40g protein.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2016)

Ah - 800 calories a day probably isn't enough !!  Not for a normal adult anyway.  So if your bod thinks it's starving possibly it'd be hanging onto the fat, if indeed the extra weight is fat.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 31, 2016)

I was talking to my GP about my weight, which has been creeping up lately.  He looked at me and said, with being on insulin you will find it difficult.  However, I do try and walk every day, when the arthritis lets me, plus the shortage of breath and the angina etc.  Only answer is to try and eat less.


----------



## Iyline (Aug 2, 2016)

Mhuiz said:


> Thank you. I use my fitness pal (the app) very closely! So I consume an average of 800 calories a day, 10g carb, 67g fat, and 40g protein.


Hi Mhuiz
I think you're probably not eating enough for the exercise you're doing.  Need to up your calorie count.   Good luck.


----------

